# My Grungy Portrait



## vipgraphx (May 4, 2012)

I am on a mission to take pictures of older people and make a "Grungy Portrait Set" I started off with My uncle and I like it..however I think I am going to hit the streets and look for some bums as they will fit the title better....




oto color by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


----------



## GeorgieGirl (May 4, 2012)

I like this one better than the B&W version. He's got much more character like this.


----------



## Demers18 (May 4, 2012)

He seems like a happy man. 
Very nice capture although I do find that the saturation is a little too high on the skin. 

Looking forward to seeing the rest of your set :thumbsup:


----------



## vipgraphx (May 6, 2012)

Here is my Next Grungy Portrait




mary helen color by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (May 7, 2012)

These faces already have so much character. Tone mapping the already textured skin seems a little overkill. That's just my opinion. I would like to see these portraits in medium/ high contrast BW with no tone mapping or vignetting.


----------



## vipgraphx (May 7, 2012)

I tried them in black and white and did not like them perhaps because I am not that great at black and white. What I did though with these is used cross processing filters that gave it a very different look than what the originals looked like and I honestly dig it. I am on a mission though, I will pay bums money to let me take photos of there grungy faces. I have to go pay my sales tax again soon. I will go down town and find plenty of subjects.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (May 7, 2012)

Try Nik Silver Efex, do you own it?


----------



## vipgraphx (May 7, 2012)

I don't own it because I have never been a huge fan of bw. As I try to dabble with it more I find that with the right photo it can work but, the same way that people say don't use HDR to cover up a bad photo and base the photo off of pure processing I feel kind of the same way about black and white. There are some very strong bw photos I have seen that just blow me away and then there are some that don't

As I get more experienced understanding the importance and how to successfully use bw I may buy silver efex as I hear so many good things about it. I have Color efex and I have some added imported filters that work very well thus far.


----------



## ann (May 7, 2012)

Rotanimod said:


> These faces already have so much character. Tone mapping the already textured skin seems a little overkill. That's just my opinion. I would like to see these portraits in medium/ high contrast BW with no tone mapping or vignetting.




amen


----------



## Bynx (May 7, 2012)

How long have your aunt and uncle worked in the coal mines? It must be time for them to retire. This kind of processing is better suited for grundgy homeless people.


----------

